# Info on Murray Eliminator



## Bicyclelegends (Nov 21, 2021)

BIKE NFS
I need some help identifying this Murray Eliminator, there are a few pics out there but not finding much more thought I would turn to the bicycle world. Looking for year etc any information would help. Thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 21, 2021)

That thing is sweet!!


----------



## nick tures (Nov 21, 2021)

very cool haven't seen one that color before !


----------

